# Getting kitted out for longer rides



## bobsinatra (10 Apr 2020)

Hi

I have only done 20 mile cycles so far. However I am keen to get up to the 50 mile mark. I ride a road bike. 

However I need to get kitted out with the basics.

I currently have no spare inner tubes but have attached images of my bike wheel, so this will probably help. Please can you let me know the inner tube I would need. 

I also think tyre levers, cycle Jersey, patch kit and small bike bag good idea. 

Any advice appreciated. 

Cheers


----------



## mjr (10 Apr 2020)

Pump! Probably a decent-sized one with gauge strapped to the bike to get those up to pressure.

Look for an ISO size number like 23-622 to identify the needed tube. Any including 23 in the two digit number range and 622 in the three and Presta or French valve will fit. Probably described as something like 18/25-622.


----------



## Garry A (10 Apr 2020)

This will do your tyres. A basic tool kit would be handy too.


----------



## Sharky (10 Apr 2020)

How inexperienced are you?
Tyre levers(3) are a must and a good pump and repair kit.
But make sure you practice taking a tyre off before you venture on a longer ride, in the comfort of your own home. You can then see what size inner tube you currently have. 

The leap from a 20 mile ride to a 50 mile ride is quite an increase and will take you about 4 hours, so add a few miles on to your routes each week and gradually build up.


Good luck


----------



## mrandmrspoves (10 Apr 2020)

That's a 28" wheel also known as 700c.
If you look on the tyre sidewall you will see the tyre size printed as 700 x whatever the width is, and that is the size inner tube you need to order eg. 700 x 28.
Make sure you get the correct valve type as well - Presta.
You need a good pump - tyre levers and always worth having a puncture kit or some self adhesive patches.
Worth carrying as a minimum a multi tool with a chain tool incorporated or separate and a quick link for whatever speed chain you have.


----------



## dodgy (10 Apr 2020)

*Ride well within your limits just now*. Practice over and over at home the basics such as changing tubes, adjusting gears.


----------



## raleighnut (10 Apr 2020)

I use a puncture kit like this,





I find it has enough room in the box to pretty much carry all the allen keys I need as well as the chainsplitter.


----------



## mjr (10 Apr 2020)

I think it's worth paying the little extra for levers from Schwalbe, Bontrager or Continental with the double lip which makes it so much easier to scoop+slide the edge over the rim.



mrandmrspoves said:


> That's a 28" wheel also known as 700c.
> If you look on the tyre sidewall you will see the tyre size printed as 700 x whatever the width is, and that is the size inner tube you need to order eg. 700 x 28.


Shouldn't we avoid corrupted old French sizes and only use the ISO two numbers with dash between measurements now?


----------



## vickster (10 Apr 2020)

mjr said:


> I think it's worth paying the little extra for levers from Schwalbe, Bontrager or Continental with the double lip which makes it so much easier to scoop+slide the edge over the rim.
> 
> 
> Shouldn't we avoid corrupted old French sizes and only use the ISO two numbers with dash between measurements now?


Why? The tube packaging has the different markings and the online sellers also label as such


----------



## Mattk50 (10 Apr 2020)

I surprised you haven't had a puncture yet. I hope you're not too far from home if you haven't got a spare inner tube!


----------



## vickster (10 Apr 2020)

Mattk50 said:


> I surprised you haven't had a puncture yet. I hope you're not too far from home if you haven't got a spare inner tube!


Why, without jinxing myself, I’ve not had a puncture for hundreds of miles?


----------



## mjr (10 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> Why? The tube packaging has the different markings and the online sellers also label as such


Because all it takes is one letter out and you end up with a useless-to-you 700b tube. More of a risk with "650"s where two are about as common but in the words of Cycling UK, "convert to ISO dimensions and then have nothing more to do with those old markings!" https://www.cyclinguk.org/cyclists-library/components/wheels-tyres/tyre-sizes


----------



## vickster (10 Apr 2020)

mjr said:


> Because all it takes is one letter out and you end up with a useless-to-you 700b tube. More of a risk with "650"s where two are about as common but in the words of Cycling UK, "convert to ISO dimensions and then have nothing more to do with those old markings!" https://www.cyclinguk.org/cyclists-library/components/wheels-tyres/tyre-sizes


I’ve never seen such a tube...and have never ended up with the wrong one either from a shop or online. It’s not rocket science 👍 if you don’t go out looking for problems, you’re less likely to encounter them


----------



## Mattk50 (10 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> Why, without jinxing myself, I’ve not had a puncture for hundreds of miles?


Sorry, not you, I meant the OP


----------



## mjr (10 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> I’ve never seen such a tube...and have never ended up with the wrong one either from a shop or online. It’s not rocket science 👍 if you don’t go out looking for problems, you’re less likely to encounter them


Exactly! Use the ISO sizes and don't go looking for the confusion about whether your wheels are 27", 27.5", 28" or 700mm when they're actually 622mm.


----------



## vickster (10 Apr 2020)

Mattk50 said:


> Sorry, not you, I meant the OP


I know, but why are you surprised he’s not had a puncture? They’re not an everyday occurrence for most cyclists


----------



## vickster (10 Apr 2020)

mjr said:


> Exactly! Use the ISO sizes and don't go looking for the confusion about whether your wheels are 27", 27.5", 28" or 700mm when they're actually 622mm.


The OP has a road bike with skinny 23mm tyres, it’ll have 700 wheels. It’s not a complex situation


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 Apr 2020)

It's a 700x23mm tyre so any tube where the second part is within the range will be fine. You might find 700x23, 700x25 or tubes that say 700x23 - 700x28 which will be fine in a range of tyre widths.

Example: https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/TUVTULTLT/vittoria-ultralite-inner-tube

It will do no harm to use a tube that says 25-28 in a 23mm tyre either


----------



## Mattk50 (10 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> I know, but why are you surprised he’s not had a puncture? They’re not an everyday occurrence for most cyclists


Because the OP is ramping up the miles (20 mile rides) and if you haven't got the right stuff then you run the risk of murphy's law!


----------



## vickster (10 Apr 2020)

Mattk50 said:


> Because the OP is ramping up the miles (20 mile rides) and if you haven't got the right stuff then you run the risk of murphy's law!


Fair enough, I never stray far without tube, pump, levers (and ETA cover!)


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Apr 2020)

Things to consider taking. Some will be a bit OTT for the OP's requirements but they are what cropped up to my mind

Hmmm....
Phone
Things for punctures (tubes, levers, pump, patches etc)
Park tyre boot
Emergency cash and card
General tools. Multitool with hex keys and a chain tool. Know how to use it.
Spare chain link. The right size for your chain.
Miscellaneous emergency fixers. Some duck tape and cable ties.
Charge bank and appropriate cables for recharging phone, GPS, lights etc.
Some food, snack bars, sandwiches, slices of cake, bananas, peanuts etc.
Clothes as weather dictates - waterproof layer, buff, spare gloves etc
Lock
Lights (on bike)
Spare lights. I carry a small front and rear light for emergencies if I'm likely to be out in the dark.
Spare batteries if you have anything battery powered with you (lights, GPS etc)
Mini Leatherman style pliers - often come in useful.
Head Torch


----------



## Mattk50 (10 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> Fair enough, I never stray far without tube, pump, levers (and ETA cover!)


Me neither. I got a puncture 5 miles from home along the River Lee tow path once. A 5 mile walk isn't so bad but pushing a bike..... Afterwards just to add insult to injury someone told me I wasn't so far from a train station. My phone battery was dead as well. A real humdinger of a day that one!


----------



## CanucksTraveller (10 Apr 2020)

I have a Bontrager saddle bag that I swap between bikes, it goes on any ride where walking home would be a royal pain, so any more than about 2 miles i.e the pub / shops. For any proper ride of more than that, the bag comes along. I'm not at home to mister cock up. 

It contains: 

CO2 inflator plus 3 cylinders
2 spare tubes
Park tool multi tool
Park pre glued patches
Nylon tyre levers
Spoke key
Small tie wraps
Vinyl gloves

On short tours I also carry some spare spokes, chain links, and a mini pump.

Vick does have a point, the fairy is a rarer visitor than in years gone by (I can't remember my last visit), but you never know and a basic tool bag is comforting insurance.


----------



## MichaelW2 (10 Apr 2020)

A spare inner is good for the first puncture. It is not unknown to get a second, either because you caused a snakebite puncture on refitting, or the road conditions that caused the initial one are still there.
Patch the damaged inner in the comfort of your home, unless you get s second, in which case you have to patch it by the roadside and fit it.
Learn how to patch an inner before any of this happens to you.

Dress for the conditions. Evenings get cooler. Stopping for repairs can get cold.
Ultralight windproof jacket is lightweight, small and very useful. Aldi have them in their bike special sales.


----------



## bobsinatra (10 Apr 2020)

Thanks for the all the advice. It is great. 

I have had a road bike for 10 years, but have only used it for commuting to the station. 

However doing a few 20 mile cycles recently, I have enjoyed it. 

I am in decent shape, so don't think the fitness element will be an issue. 

More concerned about being properly kitted out in the event of something going wrong.


----------



## bobsinatra (10 Apr 2020)

I took this picture, so hopefully that makes things easier.


----------



## NotAsGoodAsMyBike (10 Apr 2020)

I confess I prefer to keep it minimal. Spare inner tube (maybe 2 if I’m going particularly far or on dodgy roads), two tyre levers (I like the wide plastic ones by Continental) and a small multi-tool with a range of Allen keys etc and a pump. If the weather is even remotely dodgy, a packable rain jacket. Drink and an energy bar and I’m done. Oh and lights on the bike at all times - you may not need them switched on when you go out but if there’s a thunderstorm and/or you have a problem and light fades before you get home, you will need them. Oh and a phone, but then I seem to carry it all the time anyway!

I might carry more if I was doing 100+ miles or a tour, but gave up carrying a chain tool or puncture repair patches years ago because I never used them out on the road. Never had a chain break on me and rarely have punctures when cycling for leisure (over 4500 miles since the last one) - different story when commuting in central London (lots of bits of glass which seem to embed in the tyre and then get forced through into the inner tube when you next hit an unavoidable pothole, sleeping policeman etc).

Ian


----------



## cyberknight (10 Apr 2020)

I will chip in with this advice, carry enough food and water as once you get over couple of hours you may need to top your energy levels and hydrate as there is nothing as much fun as when you run out of energy far from home.
Everyone is different but i generally carry a bar of some kind maybe a flapjack etc and a gel.I dont use the gel very often but its there just in case .


----------



## Dayvo (10 Apr 2020)

A flare or two MIGHT be useful if you just want to ride 'minimalistic'. 😉


----------



## PaulSB (10 Apr 2020)

bobsinatra said:


> Thanks for the all the advice. It is great.
> 
> I have had a road bike for 10 years, but have only used it for commuting to the station.
> 
> ...


For 50 miles you need very little:

Two tubes
One multi tool
One pump
Two tyre levers
£20 cash
Bank or credit card
Drink
Energy bar
Phone
Clothing appropriate to the weather
Everything else just weighs you down.


----------



## RoadRider400 (10 Apr 2020)

Plenty of fluid. If doing 50miles I take 750ml of water and 750ml electrolyte drink and bear in mind I cycle early mornings. If you are going peak sunshine time in the summer then you might need to drink even more so plan your longer routes to include places you can get a drink. Even more important to plan this in the current situation as village shops might not be open.


----------



## CXRAndy (11 Apr 2020)

You need the same kit for 20 miles as 50+ miles. Food and drink is obviously more unless stopping half way.

I run tubeless setup, so punctures is not really a concern, belt and braces, I carry a spare inner tube. Gas inflators and 3 levers. I also have a small Allen key set and cables ties,. Im never that far away from home a phone call wont sort


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Apr 2020)

Whatever you carry - *make sure you know how to use it*. Practice at home first. An example: I bought some CO2 cartridges and an inflator cheap at Aldi. The only time I came to use it I didn't have a clue how to and ended up just freezing my hand and leaving the tube uninflated. Eventually I resorted to my trusty pump and the inflator and remaining cartridges have been relegated to a box of junk somewhere. Possibly the instructions may be lurking in the same box.

That's also why I don't carry spare spokes. Anything to do with spokes is black magic to me. 

I personally have only needed a chain tool on the road once. That was decades ago in my youth. I didn't have one but managed to borrow a hammer and punch. However I have lent my chain tool (and donated a spare quick link) to people on the road twice. I always carry spare cleat bolts and have never needed them myself but have once donated one to a fellow rider. And I've handed out Park tyre boots and Skab quick patches on multiple occasions.


----------



## mjr (11 Apr 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> However I have lent my chain tool (and donated a spare quick link) to people on the road twice. I always carry spare cleat bolts and have never needed them myself but have once donated one to a fellow rider. And I've handed out Park tyre boots and Skab quick patches on multiple occasions.


Yes. A chain tool and appropriate quick link is rarely needed but they can be so light (Park CT5), they're more worthwhile than even a multitool IMO.


----------



## bobsinatra (11 Apr 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Whatever you carry - *make sure you know how to use it*. Practice at home first. An example: I bought some CO2 cartridges and an inflator cheap at Aldi. The only time I came to use it I didn't have a clue how to and ended up just freezing my hand and leaving the tube uninflated. Eventually I resorted to my trusty pump and the inflator and remaining cartridges have been relegated to a box of junk somewhere. Possibly the instructions may be lurking in the same box.
> 
> That's also why I don't carry spare spokes. Anything to do with spokes is black magic to me.
> 
> I personally have only needed a chain tool on the road once. That was decades ago in my youth. I didn't have one but managed to borrow a hammer and punch. However I have lent my chain tool (and donated a spare quick link) to people on the road twice. I always carry spare cleat bolts and have never needed them myself but have once donated one to a fellow rider. And I've handed out Park tyre boots and Skab quick patches on multiple occasions.



That is what humanity is all about.


----------



## boydj (11 Apr 2020)

It's also useful to have a plan for when things go wrong and can't be fixed. It could be calling her indoors for a pickup, or getting to a railway station, or even a short-cut to get home more quickly if you run out of steam.


----------



## bobsinatra (11 Apr 2020)

boydj said:


> It's also useful to have a plan for when things go wrong and can't be fixed. It could be calling her indoors for a pickup, or getting to a railway station, or even a short-cut to get home more quickly if you run out of steam.



Very true fella.


----------



## bobsinatra (11 Apr 2020)

Is there a particular saddle bag anyone would recommend?

Am looking at getting a ToPeak one, along with some inner tubes and heavy duty tyre levers.

With that equipment, I would feel confident doing a 50 mile trip.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Apr 2020)

bobsinatra said:


> Is there a particular saddle bag anyone would recommend?
> 
> Am looking at getting a ToPeak one, along with some inner tubes and heavy duty tyre levers.
> 
> With that equipment, I would feel confident doing a 50 mile trip.


There are hundreds to chose from. I've always used Topeak for the simple reason it's easy to pop in to Halfords and see them rather than looking at online images.

Two comments to make. Buy something which has a zip to allow the bottom to expand, this is really quite useful on occasions - avoid the ones where the expansion is at the end as this makes little difference.

Buy something small as it will look better, stop things rattling around inside and prevent the temptation to pack the kitchen sink.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Apr 2020)

Topeak for me too. I find the medium size is fine for couple of tubes, levers, pump, mini chain tool.


----------



## DRM (12 Apr 2020)

https://www.wiggle.co.uk/lezyne-loaded-caddy-saddle-bag-with-tools-small/
Something like this is better value than buying a bag, then the tools separately, all you need is a tube to go in, next time you’re passing a petrol station acquire a pair of the gloves near the diesel pump for chain related jobs/rear wheel removal, pump wise I have one of these, along with mounts on each bike so it just swaps between bikes. https://www.wiggle.co.uk/lezyne-pressure-drive-pump/


----------



## mjr (12 Apr 2020)

Pound shop bum bag, strap as short as possible, done up around the stem upside down with the bag nearest you, then flip it forwards over the handlebars: instant bar bag, small but bigger and with bigger opening than those giant hackeysack saddlebags. Leaves your saddle rails free for a real longflap saddlebag when you progress to touring.


----------



## Gunk (12 Apr 2020)

Here is my set up, everything I need and it slots into a bottle cage. A pair of disposable gloves from a garage forecourt are also a good idea.


----------



## currystomper (12 Apr 2020)

Mattk50 said:


> Because the OP is ramping up the miles (20 mile rides) and if you haven't got the right stuff then you run the risk of murphy's law!


These days I can go over a year without a picture, then I'll get 3 in a month! SOoo glad to have a spare tube when it happens.


----------



## bobsinatra (12 Apr 2020)

currystomper said:


> These days I can go over a year without a picture, then I'll get 3 in a month! SOoo glad to have a spare tube when it happens.


Hopefully I will be in the same position.


----------



## PaulSB (12 Apr 2020)

Gunk said:


> Here is my set up, everything I need and it slots into a bottle cage. A pair of disposable gloves from a garage forecourt are also a good idea.
> 
> View attachment 514433
> 
> ...


I like this. Very smart. Unfortunately I always need two bottles of fluid, minimum.


----------



## BigMeatball (13 Apr 2020)

I've done around 500km since I started going on the bike again and haven't had a puncture yet. Fortunately, I will add, as I don't carry inner tubes nor multi tool with me. I know, I like to live on the edge 

Ironically, I've got all that stuff, but I either forget to bring it with me or I remember when I'm just out and I'm too lazy to go back up again. 

All I bring with me is: 2 water bottles and a topeak fuel tank bag with phone, keys, debit card and peanut m&m's.


----------



## Dogtrousers (13 Apr 2020)

I did some sums a while ago to calculate my puncture frequency. I've forgotten the answer but I think it came out at something like 1 per 3,000km / 2,000 miles - something like that. 

I use Durano Plus tyres.

I always take a full load of tools etc with me even for short rides, because all the stuff lives in my rack bag. Although I have to admit I haven't been taking quite so much kit on the bike since I've switched to riding on the turbo.


----------



## wafter (14 Apr 2020)

FWIW, no doubt much to the offence of "proper" roadies I ride with a small (15l) rucksack which always contains:

- Small pump
- Fold out multitool with Allen key and screwdriver bits
- Puncture repair kit
- Spare innertube
- Spare quicklink
- Miniature chain tool
- A few quid in cash
- Head torch
- Spare rechargeable batteries for head torch / rear light
- Spare batteries for my heart rate monitor since the existing one's on its way out
- Cereal bars (although I think I'm allergic to them  )
- Antihistamines
- Paracetamol
- Gloves
- Small torque wrench and bits (takes the anxiety out of on-the-fly adjustments to CFRP bits)
- Probably some other stuff that currently escapes me..

In addition other important stuff goes in there when I go out (phone for example) and it's also good for carrying a lock, additional layers or anything small I might pick up on the ride.

I also have two bottle cages on the bike; which you'll need to make full use of on longer rides; especially if it's hot!

Edited to add some of the other bits I'd obviously forgotten...


----------



## cyberknight (15 Apr 2020)

Ok
Did 38 miles yesterday and this is what i took
2 inner tubes
c02 pump
mini pump
tyre levers
multi tool
instant patches
1 750 ml bottle
spare bottle cage had empty bottle like tank with gilet and armwarmers as it was a bit nippy with that wind .

Jersey pockets
couple of tissues as i get that exercise induced rhinitis
phone
energy bar , which i didnt use .

Thats pretty much my set up for club rides to as we normally have a cake stop after that sort of distance then maybe another 25-30 back home , i would top the single bottle up at the cafe.If its warmer i would take 2 bottles and ditch the tank and use jersey pockets .
I do eat more if i am going for a time on a ride like a planned club event or charity ride i would carry a bit more nibbles and eat a little bit every 10 miles or so .


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Apr 2020)

wafter said:


> - Cereal bars (although I think I'm allergic to them  )
> - Antihistamines


This made me laugh. Cruel, I know.

Back on topic, sometimes I also take sunblock as I burn very easily.


----------



## wafter (15 Apr 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> This made me laugh. Cruel, I know.
> 
> Back on topic, sometimes I also take sunblock as I burn very easily.


Sadly the antihistamines aren't just there to address the fallout of my questionable snack choices; I'm pretty much allergic to everything so have almost univeral appicability!


----------



## PaulSB (16 Apr 2020)

cyberknight said:


> Ok
> Did 38 miles yesterday and this is what i took
> 2 inner tubes
> c02 pump
> ...


I'm with this man though organised slightly differently. I set off dressed for the weather conditions at the start time. Other than a rain jacket I prefer to wear what I need and remove as necessary. In a small under seat bag I carry:

multi tool
10 and 11 speed quick links
two tubes
two tyre levers
patches
cafe lock
cleat screws - I have a tendency to lose these!! 
£20
I keep meaning to buy a CO2 cannister but only think about it during a ride and then forget!

In jersey pockets:

central pocket - pouch style wallet containing phone, credit card, cash, emergency details and medical card
central pocket - survival blanket. Has been used for other riders. I view this as an absolute essential
right pocket - cereal bar or current choice of food, Glyceril trinate spray in case of heart issue (I'm a survivor)
left pocket - Crank brothers tyre lever
in winter I add a spare base layer very tightly rolled and covered in cling film. Rain jacket if needed
On my wrist I wear a onelifeid band which gives a medic full access to my medical history, contact details, NHS history etc. £15-20 every cyclist should do this in my opinion. Around my neck an orienteering whistle for when I'm laying in a ditch with a broken leg and unable to move. 

I utter not a word of criticism of other riders as we all make our own choices. In all my cycling years I have never experienced an issue, nor seen one for a friend, which couldn't be covered by the above. What does go wrong? Punctures and the very, very occasional snapped chain. I see no point in carrying anything else. The unfixable issues I've seen are smashed deraileurs after a crash/falling off, trashed wheels where the side has blown out. These guys had to phone a friend.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm with this man though organised slightly differently. I set off dressed for the weather conditions at the start time. Other than a rain jacket I prefer to wear what I need and remove as necessary. In a small under seat bag I carry:
> 
> multi tool
> 10 and 11 speed quick links
> ...


Bloody hell. I have days I go out with only the saddle bag with tubes, levers, pump, quick link and chain tool. No water, food, money or phone!


----------



## Gunk (16 Apr 2020)

Quick local 10 mile rides from the house that we’ve been doing recently I’ve just taken a water bottle and a phone. If anything happens Mrs Gunk would have to come to the rescue.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (16 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody hell. I have days I go out with only the saddle bag with tubes, levers, pump, quick link and chain tool. No water, food, money or phone!


Are you a camel Mo? I took two 750ml bottles out recently for a 22 mile ride and drained them both! 
When I was shopping for a new tourer a few months back, one of the absolute minimum specs was 3 bottle cage mounts! 

Don't you get thirsty?


----------



## PaulSB (16 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody hell. I have days I go out with only the saddle bag with tubes, levers, pump, quick link and chain tool. No water, food, money or phone!


Me too........when I've forgotten stuff!! I have used all of these things at one time or another except the onelifeid band and the tri-nitrate spray!!!!!  I'm still here.

Everyone I ride with carries pretty much the same. It takes up little room. I'm the only one with a spare base layer which I put on underneath the wet sweaty one in the cafe. I'm also the only one who never complains of being cold after leaving the cafe!!!! Hit a pothole in January and trashed two tubes in one go!


----------



## vickster (16 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm with this man though organised slightly differently. I set off dressed for the weather conditions at the start time. Other than a rain jacket I prefer to wear what I need and remove as necessary. In a small under seat bag I carry:
> 
> multi tool
> 10 and 11 speed quick links
> ...


Don't forget your pump


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Apr 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Are you a camel Mo? I took two 750ml bottles out recently for a 22 mile ride and drained them both!
> When I was shopping for a new tourer a few months back, one of the absolute minimum specs was 3 bottle cage mounts!
> 
> Don't you get thirsty?


Not particularly unless it's exceptionally warm, which doesn't happen a lot up here!  I don't like plain water but if I think I might be out for a while I'll either put some energy powder or High5 zero tabs in a bottle. I can count on one hand how often I've ever taken 2 bottles.


----------



## PaulSB (16 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> Don't forget your pump


Ah yes. 😄😄 Already fixed in place! I have duplicated saddlebags on each bike.


----------



## NotAsGoodAsMyBike (16 Apr 2020)

I too am not a big drinker. If I’m going out for 20 miles or less, I usually don’t bother taking a bidon. If it’s going to be 30-50 miles, I’ll take a 500ml bottle with dilute orange squash (or water and a hydration tab if I’m feeling posh!). Unless it’s particularly hot, it usually comes back half full. For a 100 mile sportive, I’ll take a 750ml bottle filled with water and hydration tab, and an empty second bidon with just the tab in it so I can fill it up at a feed stop if I’m getting short. Don’t think I’ve ever drunk all of both.


----------



## BigMeatball (16 Apr 2020)

Normally I take a 750ml bottle for rides up to 50km, 2 bottles for longer rides.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Apr 2020)

The thing that gets me about under-seat wedges is that they are so fiddly to get things in and out, because they are long and thin. So if the doodad you want is at the bottom you basically have to empty the whole thing out. So only really for emergency stuff with anything for regular use needs to be right at the top of the wedge or in jersey pockets. However I try to avoid carrying hard stuff (like pumps or phones) in jersey pockets because of injury risk (not that it's ever happened to me).

A little handlebar bag is much more convenient - but admittedly not very aero and a bit ugly looking. Like this cheapo but good bag from Decathlon https://www.decathlon.co.uk/100-bike-handlebar-bag-25l-id_8355750.html 

But really - you know you want to - fit a rack and your carrying woes are at an end. Rack pack, pannier, whatever, the world is your oyster. While you're at it get yourself some nice comfy tartan slippers. (I draw the line at a pipe)


----------



## cyberknight (16 Apr 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> The thing that gets me about under-seat wedges is that they are so fiddly to get things in and out, because they are long and thin. So if the doodad you want is at the bottom you basically have to empty the whole thing out. So only really for emergency stuff with anything for regular use needs to be right at the top of the wedge or in jersey pockets. However I try to avoid carrying hard stuff (like pumps or phones) in jersey pockets because of injury risk (not that it's ever happened to me).
> 
> A little handlebar bag is much more convenient - but admittedly not very aero and a bit ugly looking. Like this cheapo but good bag from Decathlon https://www.decathlon.co.uk/100-bike-handlebar-bag-25l-id_8355750.html
> 
> But really - you know you want to - fit a rack and your carrying woes are at an end. Rack pack, pannier, whatever, the world is your oyster. While you're at it get yourself some nice comfy tartan slippers. (I draw the line at a pipe)


For winter riding i have this on the top tube for a bit of extra storgae to keep tissues , gels etc in so i have a pocket free to carry a windproof .
https://www.decathlon.co.uk/nutrition-bike-tri-bag-id_8495299.html


----------



## mjr (16 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> The unfixable issues I've seen are smashed deraileurs after a crash/falling off, trashed wheels where the side has blown out. These guys had to phone a friend.


Trashed deraiileur can be fixed enough to get you home: shorten the chain, bypassing the derailleur and make it a single speed in a middling gear. Set the limits on the front derailleur to prevent shifting or unclamp the cable. Start with a low guess as the chain may be unavoidably slack with modern unadjustable dropouts and it's easier to shorten again and try one gear higher than lengthen.

Failed rims are a walk or recovery, though.


----------



## faster (16 Apr 2020)

mjr said:


> Failed rims are a walk or recovery, though.



Not so - I've made it home from well over 100 miles away after having a rim blow out.

This was about half way through Lejog, so couldn't really give up.

No bike shops were open, but we managed to source another rear wheel in no time by simply knocking on people's doors and asking if they knew of any old bike wheels knocking about. Someone mentioned their son was a caretaker at a local school and he might have some old dumped bikes.

Sure enough, we found him, and he had a sort of suitable wheel. It was pretty knackered, not quick release, and only a 5 speed (to go on a 7 speed bike), but actually worked very well. I had a spare wheel to pick up when passing home, but I have no doubt it would've made it to John o' Groats.

Any towns where a major race has recently passed through are also a good source of spares, but they may be painted yellow.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Apr 2020)

faster said:


> Any towns where a major race has recently passed through are also a good source of spares, but they may be painted yellow.


----------



## HLaB (22 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Bloody hell. I have days I go out with only the saddle bag with tubes, levers, pump, quick link and chain tool. No water, food, money or phone!


I can't bear to put a saddlebag on my bike but I am similarly travelling light. Food might tempt me to go longer so I'm not carrying that but I do always carry a wee bit of fluid and my phone.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I have duplicated saddlebags on each bike



The only time I have ever needed rescue was when I forgot to move my saddlebag from the other bike. A puncture then leaves you totally scuppered. 

Ever since, I've invested in a bag, tubes and basic tools for every bike. 

Never again!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (23 Apr 2020)

If you take with you a mini pump which screws on to the valve and you have conti inner tubes don't leave home without this little critter.


----------



## mjr (24 Apr 2020)

An adjustable spanner will do, too.


----------



## PaulSB (24 Apr 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> If you take with you a mini pump which screws on to the valve and you have conti inner tubes don't leave home without this little critter.
> View attachment 517353


I'm fascinated could you explain why please.

Thanks


----------



## mudsticks (24 Apr 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> Whatever you carry - *make sure you know how to use it*. Practice at home first. An example: I bought some CO2 cartridges and an inflator cheap at Aldi. The only time I came to use it I didn't have a clue how to and ended up just freezing my hand and leaving the tube uninflated. Eventually I resorted to my trusty pump and the inflator and remaining cartridges have been relegated to a box of junk somewhere. Possibly the instructions may be lurking in the same box.
> 
> That's also why I don't carry spare spokes. Anything to do with spokes is black magic to me.
> 
> I personally have only needed a chain tool on the road once. That was decades ago in my youth. I didn't have one but managed to borrow a hammer and punch. However I have lent my chain tool (and donated a spare quick link) to people on the road twice. I always carry spare cleat bolts and have never needed them myself but have once donated one to a fellow rider. And I've handed out Park tyre boots and Skab quick patches on multiple occasions.


I've met lovely people like you on the road 



boydj said:


> It's also useful to have a plan for when things go wrong and can't be fixed. It could be calling her indoors for a pickup, or getting to a railway station, or even a short-cut to get home more quickly if you run out of steam.



But It's _cheating_ if you call for rescue.

"Her indoors" 

It's like the 1950's never ended for some folks 



currystomper said:


> These days I can go over a year without a picture, then I'll get 3 in a month! SOoo glad to have a spare tube when it happens.



I've not regretted going tubeless yet 
But still carry a spare inner JiC


----------



## Mo1959 (24 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm fascinated could you explain why please.
> 
> Thanks


I believe the valve cores sometimes come loose when unscrewing the pump.


----------



## vickster (24 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> I believe the valve cores sometimes come loose when unscrewing the pump.


Yep and fly off into the sunset! I’ll no longer use Conti tubes


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Apr 2020)

BigMeatball said:


> I've done around 500km since I started going on the bike again and haven't had a puncture yet. Fortunately, I will add, as I don't carry inner tubes nor multi tool with me. I know, I like to live on the edge
> 
> Ironically, I've got all that stuff, but I either forget to bring it with me or I remember when I'm just out and I'm too lazy to go back up again.
> 
> All I bring with me is: 2 water bottles and a topeak fuel tank bag with phone, keys, debit card and peanut m&m's.


Hope you don't go far. Guardian angels seek new charges after childhood.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> For 50 miles you need very little:
> 
> Two tubes
> One multi tool
> ...


Plus
Tyre boot
Chain links
Few appropriate bolts?
(Tho i know some have little attached in the way of racks, guards)


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Apr 2020)

Gunk said:


> Here is my set up, everything I need and it slots into a bottle cage. A pair of disposable gloves from a garage forecourt are also a good idea.
> 
> View attachment 514433
> 
> ...


Not sure i'd trust that pump. Looks like the sort of thing i see roadies struggling with in ditches.
(Or is it a cartridge thing?)


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Apr 2020)

Re @PaulSB toptip on whistle. I have one of these on my keyring.

https://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/158932...MI7M2248GA6QIVgevtCh1W8wwdEAQYAyABEgKzLPD_BwE


----------



## PaulSB (24 Apr 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Plus
> Tyre boot
> Chain links
> Few appropriate bolts?
> (Tho i know some have little attached in the way of racks, guards)



Should have mentioned I carry a couple of cleat screws as I have an odd habit of losing these. Bizarre! Yes, I have chain links, forgot about those as they are secreted in the little pouch I carry my multi-tool in - that way I do remember them when the chain snaps!


----------



## BigMeatball (24 Apr 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Hope you don't go far. Guardian angels seek new charges after childhood.



after that post, I thought I had jinxed myself but so far i've done another 3 rides and 150km in total with no issues. Now I'm just curious to see how long I can go.

I also started thinking about when I was riding my mountain bike pretty much everyday when I was a kid/teenager, riding everywhere on any kind of terrain. I don't remember ever getting a puncture back then either. Theoretically, we could be talking about a 15+ cumulative years puncture-free....


----------



## HLaB (24 Apr 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> If you take with you a mini pump which screws on to the valve and you have conti inner tubes don't leave home without this little critter.
> View attachment 517353


I see the new Lezyne pumps incorporate one


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (24 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm fascinated could you explain why please.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Paul
Continental inner tubes have removable valve cores which unscrew so you can put gunk/slime into the tyre if you run tubeless so you have this little tool which will unscrew and tighten the core.
The downside to that and something i found to my cost is that if you have a puncture with clincher tyres and you install a new inner tube as soon as you start unscrewing the valve on the pump the inner tube valve core is going to come of as well which in the middle of nowhere is not going to be ideal.
The way round this is don't use inner tubes with these valve cores,have a pump which presses on rather than screws on or just take the cheap little tool which will tighten up the valve core.
I hope that explains it?😧


----------



## Gunk (24 Apr 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Not sure i'd trust that pump. Looks like the sort of thing i see roadies struggling with in ditches.
> (Or is it a cartridge thing?)



I’ve tried it and it does work, just


----------



## mustang1 (24 Apr 2020)

A possible suggestion:
Get a saddle bag. On your rides, take 2 plastic and round edged tyre levers, 2 inner tubes, 2 CO2 cartridges and compatible nozzle, an airpump I dont have one with guage because takes up more space, but it's attached to the bottle holder anyway so i guess not a big deal), chain link, multitool.
Two water bottles in two bottle cages, a small bike lock, £10 cash. Front and rear lights.

Just have those things on your bike all the time, just leave them there. And like some people mentioned above, ensure you know how to use those tools. 

Enjoy!


----------



## PaulSB (24 Apr 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Hi Paul
> Continental inner tubes have removable valve cores which unscrew so you can put gunk/slime into the tyre if you run tubeless so you have this little tool which will unscrew and tighten the core.
> The downside to that and something i found to my cost is that if you have a puncture with clincher tyres and you install a new inner tube as soon as you start unscrewing the valve on the pump the inner tube valve core is going to come of as well which in the middle of nowhere is not going to be ideal.
> The way round this is don't use inner tubes with these valve cores,have a pump which presses on rather than screws on or just take the cheap little tool which will tighten up the valve core.
> I hope that explains it?😧


Thanks that's valuable advice which means I either need to review my tubes or my pump!

Something I was completely unaware of.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Apr 2020)

Gunk said:


> I’ve tried it and it does work, just


I'd recommend one of the Topeak Morphs - there is quite a small one. 

(don't expect me to lend you mine - last morph I lent to a lightweight bod as he struggled with a tiny thing he ended up busting it - broke the foot off by bending it the wrong way)


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Apr 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> Hi Paul
> Continental inner tubes have removable valve cores which unscrew so you can put gunk/slime into the tyre if you run tubeless so you have this little tool which will unscrew and tighten the core.
> The downside to that and something i found to my cost is that if you have a puncture with clincher tyres and you install a new inner tube as soon as you start unscrewing the valve on the pump the inner tube valve core is going to come of as well which in the middle of nowhere is not going to be ideal.
> The way round this is don't use inner tubes with these valve cores,have a pump which presses on rather than screws on or just take the cheap little tool which will tighten up the valve core.
> I hope that explains it?😧



I had a core fire out on a tube a while ago - not sure what type of tube - luckily it was at home and landed on the drive, not in grass.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Apr 2020)

BigMeatball said:


> after that post, I thought I had jinxed myself but so far i've done another 3 rides and 150km in total with no issues. Now I'm just curious to see how long I can go.
> 
> I also started thinking about when I was riding my mountain bike pretty much everyday when I was a kid/teenager, riding everywhere on any kind of terrain. I don't remember ever getting a puncture back then either. Theoretically, we could be talking about a 15+ cumulative years puncture-free....


yes as I said we all have memories of those charmed years and the angel - as a youngster I pretty much never cycled with stuff to sort a flat - even once when I ventured through the Trough of Bowland with a mate - but in my view you'd be mad to tempt fate. Punctures are only a minor irritation (unless it's freezing cold and chucking it down) if you have a few simple bits of compact kit.


----------



## NotAsGoodAsMyBike (24 Apr 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Thanks that's valuable advice which means I either need to review my tubes or my pump!
> 
> Something I was completely unaware of.


The problem unscrewing a core happened to me - fortunately while I was at home and using my Lezyne Road Drive mini pump to top up the rear tyre before a turbo session cos I was too lazy to get the track pump out of the shed. All 4 of my bikes have Conti tubes (plus loads of spares in saddle bags etc) so I decided it was cheaper to replace my Lezyne pump with a Silca Tattico (not the stupidly expensive one that links to an app on your phone to show you the pressure in the tyre)


----------



## BigMeatball (24 Apr 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> yes as I said we all have memories of those charmed years and the angel - as a youngster I pretty much never cycled with stuff to sort a flat - even once when I ventured through the Trough of Bowland with a mate - but in my view you'd be mad to tempt fate. Punctures are only a minor irritation (unless it's freezing cold and chucking it down) if you have a few simple bits of compact kit.



I've got the feeling that the first time I take with me pump and spare inner tube, that's going to be when I get my first puncture


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Apr 2020)

BigMeatball said:


> I've got the feeling that the first time I take with me pump and spare inner tube, that's going to be when I get my first puncture


Reasons to be thankful.
Face your demon.
Conquer the fear.

Ps, take TWO tubes, and repair kit.


----------



## boydj (24 Apr 2020)

mudsticks said:


> ...............................
> 
> But It's _cheating_ if you call for rescue.
> 
> ...



Well, I was born at the start of the 50's and Elvis was my first hero .

And you haven't lived if you've never ended up with an unrideable bike miles from home. I've seen it happen a couple of times. Once a group ride hitting a bend on a country lane to be confronted by a farmer flailing a hawthorn hedge. The group collectively ran out of spare tubes and a couple had to head to the nearest train station. I've also had a rear mech disintegrate and take the rear wheel with it. Fortunately, again there was a train station within reasonable walking distance and I only had to be collected from our local station.


----------



## Mike_P (24 Apr 2020)

I have a Lezyne saddle bag that is quite small so after much emptying of it to find what I wanted decided the spare tube would be better elsewhere and have a TopPeak top bar bag, works fine as I can keep other bits on their as necessary although I did manage to overfill it once and did not notice anything astray until after the waterproof top had been missing for some time


----------



## mudsticks (24 Apr 2020)

boydj said:


> Well, I was born at the start of the 50's and Elvis was my first hero .
> 
> And you haven't lived if you've never ended up with an unrideable bike miles from home. I've seen it happen a couple of times. Once a group ride hitting a bend on a country lane to be confronted by a farmer flailing a hawthorn hedge. The group collectively ran out of spare tubes and a couple had to head to the nearest train station. I've also had a rear mech disintegrate and take the rear wheel with it. Fortunately, again there was a train station within reasonable walking distance and I only had to be collected from our local station.




Oh I've ended up with an unrideable bike alright. 

Just had to make my own way home that's all


----------



## oldwheels (24 Apr 2020)

Never sure why I bothered. I got fed up repairing punctures for people carrying nothing to do their own particularly at weekends near Glasgow. I was a bit miffed on South Uist when I had a flat and was at the roadside fixing it when a group of 5 or 6 came past and they cannot have failed to see me but never had the manners to ask if If I was managing ok. I was anyway but I would have expected some reaction.


----------



## Mike_P (24 Apr 2020)

It's strange how that happens, got the multi tool out to fix a loose Go Pro mount and within a minute was surrounded by cyclists (obviously the secret bat signal in the multi tool went off) yet when I got a puncture not one cyclist stopped.


----------



## Mike Ayling (25 Apr 2020)

mjr said:


> Shouldn't we avoid corrupted old French sizes and only use the ISO two numbers with dash between measurements now?


Agree but good luck with your proselytising!

Mike


----------



## currystomper (3 May 2020)

One thing no one has mentioned is a that you can get very cold changing/fixing a puncture, an extra layer is a good idea, in the winter I have a extra festival single use cape to give to anyone catch out without a coat.... Not had to use it while on the bike, but it has been used hill walking when someone dived into their ruck sack and found they had forgotten their coat!


----------

